# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Не моге получить обновления Win7. Ошибка "WindowsUpdate_80072EFD" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"

## Iury

Не работает обновление, всё время ошибка "WindowsUpdate_80072EFD" "WindowsUpdate_dt000". Пробовал программу Hijack This. В логе строк с номером 017 нет. Что можно сделать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Центр обновлений не может получить доступ к сети. Есть несколько возможных причин:

1. Пиратская ОС с активатором, который прописывает в файле HOSTS адреса серверов microsoft. Решение остаётся за вами. VirusInfo за лицензионное ПО.

2. Установленная антивирусная программа и/или сетевой экран блокируют доступ к сети. Решение см. в справке к используемой антивирусной программе.

3. Вредоносное ПО. Получить консультацию по этому вопросу можно здесь.

----------

